# Eye Photography - How to take a sharp 2:1 MAGNIFICATION Picture of your Iris



## Jens Heidler (Jan 18, 2020)

Hey everyone,
How to capture images of your iris with incredible details using a 1:1 magnification lens together with the raynox DCR-250 adapter.
In this video I will share all my tips and tricks how to take the best image possible using a small torch, macro lens and a tripod. Fixing the position of the head got the greatest impact on the image quality, because it allows us to use a long shutter speed at low ISO without the need of taking a flash. Have you tried to take an image of your eye?
I am really excited to see your pictures


----------



## K9Kirk (Jan 19, 2020)

Very nice work there, Jens! I was excited and in a hurry to try the new lens out at the time (Sigma 105 mm 1: 2.8 DG Macro HSM) and had no clue how hard it was going to be to get a 'good' pic of the eye, handheld. Man, I was wore out by the time I finally finished. I'll definitely use a tripod the next attempt. No DCR-250 adapter, though and hopefully all comes out better.


----------



## Jens Heidler (Jan 23, 2020)

What aperture did you use? Yeah it is pretty hard, especially using such a small field of depth


----------



## K9Kirk (Jan 23, 2020)

Jens Heidler said:


> What aperture did you use? Yeah it is pretty hard, especially using such a small field of depth



My computer is crazy and not showing it in "Details". I'm not sure why it does that but aside from that, knowing myself I doubt I went over f/8 but I could be wrong. A smaller aper wouldn't hurt I don't think but I did try to take it without a flash so as not to blind myself and allow for a smaller aper and faster shutter as well. Should I approach it differently? Help me out here, please.


----------

